
Ask HN: HN Is Blocking Private Internet Access - mdgrech23
I use Private Internet Access for my VPN, and I&#x27;m sure others here do too. HN is blocking this provider. @HNStaff can we please do something here?
======
sctb
Please reach us at hn@ycombinator.com for issues like this.

------
book_mentioned
[dupe]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15940121](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15940121)
(Dec 2017)

Looks like the mods noticed this time.

------
laxk
I could confirm, it doesn't work behind PIA if you're logged in but it works
if you aren't. Try to open in a private/incognito mode.

------
dazc
I think it's a cloudflare issue. I use PIA and, in the UK, there are only 3 IP
addresses - which is going to be difficult to mitigate?

